# What Cubans don't you like.



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok, we all talk about what we love, just curious what Cubans you guys don't care for. I'm not talking about cigars that are young, but ones that are mature and still don't cut it for you. There's only two that I can think of off hand. The first is Vegueros#1. I bought a box of these that had 4 years age. Decent construction, but I've smoked Domestics with more flavor and strength. The other will cause a lot of sighs and moans, but I don't like Mag 46's. They have a unique tang to them that I think is a love or hate thing. I do not like them at all. The tang reminds me of the same tang you get from youth sometimes. No, the ones I've smoked were not young. I also felt they are too mild, not that I don't like any mild cigars. Hoyo D.C.'s are very mild to me, but very flavorful.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, someone else who doesn't like the "great" Mag46!!
i've only had about 7-10, and half have been too tight to draw on, the other half drew well, just tasted not up to par.
i still have 1 sitting in my humi with the head cut off, hoping that it'll someday be able to smoke...

i haven't been a big RyJ fan... don't know why. i don't think i've given them a chance though, as i've only smoked a handful of their cigars. i hear their churchills are awesome though. 

but that's just my limited experiences.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Fidel and his brother Raoul.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I will definatly have to say the Mag 46. Also not a huge RyJ fan either. For some reason Montes don't do anything for me also.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

flipflop said:


> Fidel and his brother Raoul.


 Ain't that the truth :r


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Siglo III- ho hum.

Monte #4- Don't do anything for me. On the other hand, they were a favorite of guests at our Xmas party last weekend. About 10 smoked. Shows what I know.

VR Famosos- a favorite as a newbie, right now I'm sitting on a box and a half. I blame Fredster for shoving me down the dark path too quickly towards Fundadores, Bolivar, SCdLH and God help me, Davidoff.

All of the above are '03/04 boxes. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fonseca
Jose Piedra
Los Estados De Lux
Rapheal Gonzales
Vegueres.
.... and of course Castro.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally, it's really hard to point out certain cigars that I don't like. A lot of has to do with the production year, or that specific batch. For instance, I've smoked from 98 to current production Monte #1's and #3 that didn't float my boat; but the ones I've had from the early 90's made me cream my pants  I've smoked Hoyo DC's back to about 97, and everyone of them were far too mild (even in the morning on any empty stomach). Although, many older smokers say that the newer Hoyo DC's aren't representative of what the older blends used to be. Many of my favorite cigars are ERDM's and La Glorias, so you can't say that I don't like mild cigars. 

I would have to say that I just don't care for many MM cigars. Although I haven't tried anywhere near the amout of MM's that are out there, I have stopped looking for a good one. I find that all the ones I've smoked tend to be not very complex or harsh and unrefined. The aged ones I've smoked tend to just be slightly milder and non-complex versions of the younger cigar.

Although I've had good Monte #4's and #5's, I just don't care for them as much as Diplo #4's and #5's. I find the Diplo's to have better flavor and consistency, IMO. To me, the Monte's are just too inconsistent when it comes to blends and construction. 

I also don't care for the Fonseca all that much.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

flipflop said:


> Fidel and his brother Raoul.


definately! :r :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a Diplo#5 that I have yet to smoke. I have had a few Monte#4 that I thought were pretty good. I also have 1 or 2 Monte#3 left. And they are alright. Nothing super IMHO. 

My PSD4s aren't that good anymore. I don't know what the deal is with them. They just don't have that pepper punch anymore. Which is what I really liked about them. They are still great cigars, just lack the EMPH that I feel in love with. I've even tried some younger ones that didn't have that :bx either. Oh Well.......


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

hmmmm probably not a big fan of SLR DC's, most Diplo's, Fonseca's, That new test tube brand (YUCK!) Los Statos. The RYJ are sometimes great and sometimes so so. The Churchill's and the Beli's are the best to me.
And a suggestion to you guys who don't care for Mags...try some of the new 04's. The older ones were ok but the new ones...if you love HU flavor you will love these.
Fredster, I felt the same way about HU #2's when I first started smoking. I had tried several that were so so...then Poker brought a REALLY tasty one back from Germany for me one time. I didn't like the tang either but over time my tastes have changed. I would suggest waiting several years and then trying them again. Sometimes flavors change, aging helps and your palate likes and dislikes change.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

filly said:


> hmmmm probably not a big fan of SLR DC's, most Diplo's, Fonseca's, That new test tube brand (YUCK!) Los Statos. The RYJ are sometimes great and sometimes so so. The Churchill's and the Beli's are the best to me.
> And a suggestion to you guys who don't care for Mags...try some of the new 04's. The older ones were ok but the new ones...if you love HU flavor you will love these.
> Fredster, I felt the same way about HU #2's when I first started smoking. I had tried several that were so so...then Poker brought a REALLY tasty one back from Germany for me one time. I didn't like the tang either but over time my tastes have changed. I would suggest waiting several years and then trying them again. Sometimes flavors change, aging helps and your palate likes and dislikes change.


Filly, It's funny you say that because Bruce5 gave me a Mag46 a couple months ago when I told him I had not tried one since 5 years or so earlier. It was exactly as I remembered. Just did not care for the taste. When the San Cris. line came out (around 2000?) I liked them all except the La Fuerza. Heartpumper gifted me a few lately and it's now my favorite from the vitola. Full, rich, and tasty. So I guess either my tastes changed or this cigar has. I heard they were playing around with two blends on the initial release and the one really sucked. Maybe I got the crappy blend back then? Btw, I love the Upmann #2's, have not had any newer ones. I just finished a box ECA OCT01 that were awsome. Perfect constuction, light brown wrappers, and just a rich, and delicious cigar.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Fonseca
> Jose Piedra
> Los Estados De Lux
> Rapheal Gonzales
> ...


 :r Love the Castro line!

I am starting not to like the Fonsecas, but I do enjoy the Jose Piedra (nice cheap everyday smoke).

I have a lot of trouble with Romeo y Julieta. It seems the construction of these cigars always give me trouble.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Brandon, Ditto on the MM cigars. I know some of you guys like em and thats cool. I just can't see paying 2 or 3 bucks for inferior tabacco and usually poor construction, when you can get Part. Shorts and other great HM smokes for around 4. I recently was gifted a Hoyo D.C. Dunhill seleccion from 1993. It smoked very well, but still left me wanting a bit more strength. The same generous b.o.t.l. gifted me a Monte #2 from 1995 that knocked my socks off! The newer ones are a watered down pale comparison. I don't care for Fonseca's much either. The #1's have a strange taste and smell to me. The invictos aren't too bad with a few years age. They are almost too spicy to smoke when young though.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I don't understand my taste buds at all. I go through periods when everything tastes sick and then I go through periods when just about anything that holds a flame pleases me. Right now I just plain don't like the R&J Beli and the SLR PC but I love the ERM Choix Supreme. Go figure.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hey Lamar, wanna unload some RyJ belis?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Dont care much for Piedra's or Los Statos. Although on rare occasions I've had a Piedra that packed a punch but it's the rare exception to the rule.
(But I'll still smoke em' over most Dominicans and all Domestics)

I tried the Belinda line a couple of years back, they're machine made and inexpensive, but they had a decent flavor (IMHO). I used them for my everyday smokers for awhile. I had the Panatelas, and they were small even for a Panatela. I'm not trying to sell them to anyone, they were just a decent, cheap, everyday smoker in the same price range as the Piedra's and Los Statos.

Radar


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't enjoyed anything from the Bolivar line, they all seem to have too much spice. I don't care for the HdM Epicure No 2, either. On the other hand, unlike almost everyone else it would seem, I really enjoy the Mag 46. I haven't tried that many cigars but, with the few listed exceptions, I've at least somewhat enjoyed everything I've smoked.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

WACigar said:


> I haven't enjoyed anything from the Bolivar line, they all seem to have too much spice.


Wimp!


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

flipflop said:


> Wimp!


Coming from a fellow cigar smoker, that just pierces me right here, man. I'm gonna go smoke something really mild to ease my pain...


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

never met an habano i didnt like...if it burns i will smoke it.

derrek


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

WACigar said:


> Coming from a fellow cigar smoker, that just pierces me right here, man. I'm gonna go smoke something really mild to ease my pain...


 :r :r :r  
Boli is one of my favorites and I don't think they are spicey, just buttery, creamy and smooth! ;-)


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

flipflop said:


> Fidel and his brother Raoul.


 :r :fu :r 
I second that!

As far as their cigars, anything really mild is a bummer. Sorry, WA. But it's all subjective!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

filly said:


> :r :r :r
> Boli is one of my favorites and I don't think they are spicey, just buttery, creamy and smooth! ;-)


My favorite too! They can be overly spicy if young, but not after a year or two. If I had to smoke one brand this would be it. I could live a happy life on a diet of Boli petits,Immensas,C.G.,R.C.'s,Belicosos,etc.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I love Boli's. I don't think that they are spicy.....just nice and creamy. 

Love the Epi#2, smoked one last nice. Super.

I need to try one of those BRC that I got. Hope they are good.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I need to try one of those BRC that I got. Hope they are good.


little does coppertop know that while he was out of town this past weekend, i swapped them out with some Connies....

you think he'll notice?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never smoked an aged Bolivar (or anything aged beyond two years) so it very well could be that the few Bolivar cigars I have smoked (BBF, petit corona) don't represent the true flavor.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

WACigar said:


> I've never smoked an aged Bolivar (or anything aged beyond two years) so it very well could be that the few Bolivar cigars I have smoked (BBF, petit corona) don't represent the true flavor.


They're a great cigar, one of my favorites. I like thePC, but I prefer small bands anyway. Filly hit it on the head, creamy.
Radar


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I have some Boli Immensas from 1997 that are great. Bolis age very nice. Even with age though, most have some nice spiciness. When they are young, the spice can be a bit too much and make the cigar out of balance.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

never liked the piedras either............I've been 50/50 on most of the PCs as well (Bolivar, SLR).........I've had some that were spectacular and some that were........ u


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> little does coppertop know that while he was out of town this past weekend, i swapped them out with some Connies....
> 
> you think he'll notice?


WANKER


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You know coppertop I think you have an unhealthy fascination with IHT's Wanker. 

This is the second time in 2 days that I've noticed you mention it. 
It's ok to admit it. The first step towards re-habilitation is accepting that you have a problem


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

pds said:


> Ricky Ricardo


.
Shoe no like Thrickee.
:r


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Fidel Castro for starters...oh wait, you mean cigars. 

I am not fond of Partagas Presidents, Fonseca in general, most machine mades.


----------



## brianp (Jan 6, 2004)

Davidoff 5000 corona gorda
Cubatobacco, 1492 Havana corona gorda
La Flor de Cano, Gran Corona gorda
Dunhill, Cabinetta cubatobacco robusto
La Flor de Cano, Short Churchill robusto

'cause I need them for my collection and they are so hard to find.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

like some others have mentioned i dont care for any of them commie bastiges
as for the smokes 
the lfdc line
and i aint to fond of fundadores or the new trinni's 
but i love the trini diplomats

k


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

brianp said:


> Davidoff 5000 corona gorda
> Cubatobacco, 1492 Havana corona gorda
> La Flor de Cano, Gran Corona gorda
> Dunhill, Cabinetta cubatobacco robusto
> ...


Finding these is not the problem for me, it's coming up with the $$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## brianp (Jan 6, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Finding these is not the problem for me, it's coming up with the $$$$$$$$$$!


ONE Habanos 1492 @ 180 United Kingdom Pounds = $342 U.S.
TWENTY FIVE Cohiba Robustos @ $286 U.S.
It's a little hard to pull the trigger.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

forgot to add Guantanamara crap tubo's ....NASTY cigars!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Bump! Good info on this thread.


----------

